# TBT sings!



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

I had a thought that could be awesome if we all work together. What if we all sung a song(like recorded it) and edited it together to sound awesome? I think we could pull it off. What do you guys think? i could link you to some examples of my idea











Like, not serious, but just a way to have fun. What do you guys think?

Also, what song should we do? Leave suggestions below
Participating:
TheCrystalRing
L. Lawliet
Mewmewmewm
TheEliteEmpoleon
rockthemike13
Beardo
Titi
Jellofish
ThomasNLD
ryan88
itsbea
Mistyblue
cent
Crazy-Gamer
FireNinja
Lafiel
DrewDiddy1996
dmt
pumpkn
kayocolypse


Take on Me - Aha ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914 ) is the song we are singing. send all recordings to rockthemike@gmail.com


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's a picture of me singing/playing/acting like a doof from a long time ago







Err, if you want a guitar player/singer


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

its pretty cool. would you be interested in helping with this project?


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 12, 2014)

This would be amazing. I'm in!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, you mean like a nico nico chrous? That sounds fun XD count me in if you ever do it~


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm pretty musical, so I'm intersted! It'd be awesome to do something like this.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Here's a picture of me singing/playing/acting like a doof from a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we take anyone. doesnt matter what you do. its all for fun


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 12, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> we take anyone. doesnt matter what you do. its all for fun



OH!  No try outs needed then.  All right, just let me know what you want me to growl/play.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

okie dokie. any idea of a song we should sing?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 12, 2014)

Ooh add me!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

added. I think we should sing a rock song. maybe dont stop me now by queen?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 12, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> added. I think we should sing a rock song. maybe dont stop me now by queen?



Ahhh i love that song! ( ；?Д｀) but granted, we're not all freddie mercury so i don't know how difficult something like that would be for everyone. The song has a pretty big vocal range.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 12, 2014)

wtf is this???


----------



## yosugay (Jul 13, 2014)

i could sing but idk that song


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2014)

man i wish i can sing Dx


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

anyone can join. doesnt matter if you can sing or not. anywho, i will find some popular song suggestions and put them on a poll tomorrow


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

if u do nicki minaj i will join in


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2014)

wreaking ball xD


----------



## Elliot Of Jacobia (Jul 13, 2014)

I can via Skype.  I sing decently.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2014)

Can I add screamo vocals?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sounds fun! I can sing decently, but my mic is meh, so I don't know how well my part would turn out. 



Javocado said:


> Can I add screamo vocals?



And I would totally be into some screamo.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> wreaking ball xD



no i do not want people butchering my fav song b/cos they do not understand the emotional depth of it nty


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Sounds fun! I can sing decently, but my mic is meh, so I don't know how well my part would turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> And I would totally be into some screamo.



---
Random Suggestions:
Leia - Vocaloid ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxCazhgL6s4 )
Take on Me - Aha ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914 )
Anything Could Happen - Elie Goulding ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hzgS9s-tE8 )

And I second Don't Stop Me Now. 

Of course, I'd be fine with ALMOST anything.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be down for don't stop me now. I do know how to sing.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd like to think I'm a good singer. Not sure how comfortable I'd be with my voice being heard by so many people, though. I think I'll pass.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I'd like to think I'm a good singer. Not sure how comfortable I'd be with my voice being heard by so many people, though. I think I'll pass.



No need to be so modest, Mr. Bowie.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2014)

It all depends on the song for me. I LOVE singing parts where you have to hold your breath and any soft parts.

I'll join c: I'm not an amazing singer but I LOVE to sing so I might as well have fun. x3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 13, 2014)

I suggest Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I suggest Bohemian Rhapsody.



I love that song!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be down for anything Paramore or Bohemian Rhapsody 
Maybe something Beatles would be cool too!


----------



## Elliot Of Jacobia (Jul 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I suggest Bohemian Rhapsody.



We finally agree for once. It's a great song.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 13, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I'd be down for anything Paramore or Bohemian Rhapsody
> Maybe something Beatles would be cool too!



THIS. THIS SO MUCH.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 13, 2014)

I need to request something not by Queen. 

Queen is just so.  SO BLEH.  We need some thing more rockin and fun.  As mentioned earlier, a Beatles tune!


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2014)

How about we just add our own lyrics to an AC hourly theme?


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

why does it have to be queen like queen songs are pretty hard to sing vocally and no offense to anyone but i dont think many people are are professional singers so it'll just sound like a mess


----------



## Bowie (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why does it have to be queen like queen songs are pretty hard to sing vocally and no offense to anyone but i dont think many people are are professional singers so it'll just sound like a mess



You've got a point. I mean, as much as I'd like to see such a thing, it would probably end up a mess.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 13, 2014)

Im in but would I have to show my face?


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd love to participate as long as we're not singing in japanese. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you need a singing sample?


----------



## jackofspadesman (Jul 13, 2014)

If I had good hardware to record with I'd be in in a heartbeat.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

No faces or tryouts are needed. anyone can join. also, i am seeing mixed feelings for queen. This is interesting. im gonna try to get a poll going, so check back soon.

EDIT: i cannot get a poll going. can someone make a strawpoll?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 13, 2014)

If it is only audio, no face, I`m in.

Song suggestion: Hey Jude - The Beatles.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not participating but I'll create the poll if you still need one. Just let me know the songs you want on it.


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't mention but I don't really mind any song tbh.
I like singing regardless of if I like the song or not LOL.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 13, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> If it is only audio, no face, I`m in.
> 
> Song suggestion: Hey Jude - The Beatles.



F YES. 

That's a great song suggestion.

Or for some real fun, I've Got A Feelin' by The Beatles.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 13, 2014)

100% down for this

I would have suggested You Can't Always Get What You Want by the Rolling Stones (- the boys choir beginning) or something like Any Way You Want It, but idk both of them probably wouldn't work…

but I second Bohemian Rhapsody, could be fun


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I suggest Bohemian Rhapsody.



ooo i'd like to join this too! sounds fun;

and love that song as well!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll join!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

ok. so we have a solid cast. i really like any way you want it as a song. however. i will leave it up to the poll. two more songs and i will send in the list. or if none are submitted, we will go with the current list.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll join I love singing c; , I don't mind the song


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

how about: mad world "gary jules" ?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

itsbea said:


> how about: mad world "gary jules" ?


Amazing song.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

Add me to your list.

Gallows and I did a neat little duet last night of "Holdin' out for a Hero" by Bonnie Clyde. That was fun, if you want to use that as a suggestion.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

The poll will be created shortly


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

Click here for the poll!


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

Neato.


----------



## f11 (Jul 13, 2014)

In


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

thanks! poll is up folks.
also, can anyone here edit it together once it is done? at least the audio part?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cent said:


> Gallows and I did a neat little duet last night of "Holdin' out for a Hero" by Bonnie Clyde. That was fun, if you want to use that as a suggestion.



...Genius.  You have my vote.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm so in for this. My voice is very sucky but I don't think it'll be too bad, right?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 13, 2014)

watamote?
COUNT ME IN!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

none of those songs on the poll noo!1


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 13, 2014)

West Coast by Lana Del Rey?


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

the songs on the poll are really stupid tbh, the only one that seems plausible is anything could happen.

as i mentioned before queen songs are probably too vocally advanced and will just sound like a mess, same the the beatles/journey/the rolling stones.
holding out for a hero works best as a solo orduet so if you want more than two people to sing a song that's not going to work.
all the other songs just wont work (i can see take on me working kinda but iirc it has a few high notes and vocal runs and i just dont think that would go down too well). ive never actually heard leia and i cbf to listen to it so idk about that but ive heard the rest of them (also you are aware that hey jude literally has "nanananana nanaana, hey jude" on repeat for like 4 minutes, right?)

if you wanna do this, you have to sing a song that's going to be practical, and not a song that you just wanna sing for the sake of it, or else it'll just sound like a mess.

i'm honestly not trying to be a downer or anything but i just dont see it working with any of those songs. if you really want it to work i'd suggest doing some generic pop song (i kissed a girl and applause come to mind) since those are pretty easy songs, work well with multiple singers, and don't take too much vocal talent.

i mean no offense to anyone, but if you honestly think you can get a queen song to work and sound good on your first try you're delusional. you should probably start with easy songs then make your way up to harder ones (if you do plan on doing this more than once)


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> the songs on the poll are really stupid tbh, the only one that seems plausible is anything could happen.
> 
> as i mentioned before queen songs are probably too vocally advanced and will just sound like a mess, same the the beatles/journey/the rolling stones.
> holding out for a hero works best as a solo orduet so if you want more than two people to sing a song that's not going to work.
> ...



It'd probably end up being people taking certain parts instead of everyone at once. Recorded voices and placed where they go, etc. I honestly don't care much how it sounds, it just sounds like a good time


----------



## Naiad (Jul 13, 2014)

It seems like a cute idea, I'll participate if I can find my mic. (Pshhh, it's obviously not a $10 one that I bought from China)

For the song, how about PonPonPon? /slapped


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> the songs on the poll are really stupid tbh, the only one that seems plausible is anything could happen.
> 
> as i mentioned before queen songs are probably too vocally advanced and will just sound like a mess, same the the beatles/journey/the rolling stones.
> holding out for a hero works best as a solo orduet so if you want more than two people to sing a song that's not going to work.
> ...


Valid point yo~
But this is supposed to be fun so i dont think it has to be the most professional thing ever. It should be a thing that we all just enjoy doing together ( ^ω^ )
As much as i freaking LOVE queen, we sadly aren't all freddie mercury. And i'd rather not do a song thats kinda fun to do instead of us all just saying hey judeeeee for 10 minutes~. I agree that we might want to start with an easy song and work up from there. And the thing about vocaloid is that its a little overdone with all the nico nico chrouses out there. An english version might be interesting i will admit though. Or maybe an inner part of me just wants to say
 EVERYYYYDAY PONNNNNNN
But i can help with editing of the vocals. The thing about is generally choruses aren't everyone singing all together at once. Generally they do a kinda tag team type thing. When you say chorus i kinda think something like this would be fun~




Also i have some song suggestions but i was too scared to say them earlier ヽ(；▽；)ノ  please dont kill me mike ヽ(；▽；)ノ
(Also i'm not sure if these songs are too difficult so feel free to tell me your thoughts~)
Ain't it fun- Paramore
Stay with me~ Sam smith (number 2 right now on the billboards and i already learned on piano </3
All of me~ John Legend
Oh i know! How about let it g-
//headshot


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

as an alt to the poll songs, how bout dont stop believin?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> It seems like a cute idea, I'll participate if I can find my mic. (Pshhh, it's obviously not a $10 one that I bought from China)
> 
> For the song, how about PonPonPon? /slapped



YES GOD YES


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2014)

I must have been missed. I'd like to sing too!


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> It'd probably end up being people taking certain parts instead of everyone at once. Recorded voices and placed where they go, etc. I honestly don't care much how it sounds, it just sounds like a good time





Mewmewmewm said:


> Valid point yo~
> But this is supposed to be fun so i dont think it has to be the most professional thing ever. It should be a thing that we all just enjoy doing together ( ^ω^ )



music is not meant to be fun. its a way of expressing feelings which can not be expressed through words


----------



## Hamusuta (Jul 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> music is not meant to be fun. its a way of expressing feelings which can not be expressed through words



MORE THAN A FEEELIIIIIIIINGGGGGGGGGGG THAT I HEAR THAT OLD SONG THEY USED TO PLAYYYYY AND I BEGIN DREAMMMMMMINGGGGGGGGGG TILL I HEAR MARIANNE WALK AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 14, 2014)

ohmygod the /b/ one


----------



## Titi (Jul 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> music is not meant to be fun. its a way of expressing feelings which can not be expressed through words



Are you serious? Music is not ment to be fun?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I voted don't stop me now BTW! My fave Queen song.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay I suggested Hey Jude, but I decided to vote on The Stones. I think Hey Jude is pretty likable song for a wider range of people. I also think it fits the singalong, but yeah...The Stones are hot and don`t you deny it.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great idea, I'd love to join cause I love singing but how would this work? ^^


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 14, 2014)

We have someone edit all audio recordings and the song instrumental together


----------



## f11 (Jul 14, 2014)

Frozen.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Frozen.


NO!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 14, 2014)

Why don't we find a cool mashup to cover, that way everyone can find a song they like and something in their voice range.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

i don't this is going to work out

but yes frozen


----------



## Titi (Jul 14, 2014)

If we sing anything from Disney or anything in japanese don't count on me lol.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 14, 2014)

Titi said:


> If we sing anything from Disney or anything in japanese don't count on me lol.



I thought that was all ready subtly implied.  If not- /uninstall


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 14, 2014)

no frozen. ever


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

wat disney and frozen are best for fun singing
well bye


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 14, 2014)

how long is the voting gonna go on till?


----------



## yosugay (Jul 14, 2014)

y dont u do something simple like ymca lmfao


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 14, 2014)

actually, thats not a bad idea... YMCA anyone?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 15, 2014)

I would love to do a creepy intro.  sing me up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

just _please_ no vocaloid! So how would we even all do this? Get into a huge skype call?


----------



## Titi (Jul 15, 2014)

I say we do this song the lyrics are easy to memorize and to sing:


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Freaking dangit Titi, NO!  That would be a horrid song to attempt to karaoke.  You gotta think of it that way, a group of people trying to stumble through that song would make my head spin.  If we're going to sing cheesy 90's songs that are best forgotten, we need to go with this:


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Freaking dangit Titi, NO!  That would be a horrid song to attempt to karaoke.  You gotta think of it that way, a group of people trying to stumble through that song would make my head spin.  If we're going to sing cheesy 90's songs that are best forgotten, we need to go with this:



I'd like to see how people take a guns and roses song honestly. Talk about entertained.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 15, 2014)

If its going to be "I Used To Love Her" from Guns n`Roses, I`m a trained vocalist, I always sing that when I`m riding back home. 

Maybe the mashup idea is pretty good? Lets face it, we don`t exactly have a homogenic group to work with.


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> If its going to be "I Used To Love Her" from Guns n`Roses, I`m a trained vocalist, I always sing that when I`m riding back home.
> 
> Maybe the mashup idea is pretty good? Lets face it, we don`t exactly have a homogenic group to work with.



We also have no idea what everyone sounds like. No offense, but I'm not expecting this to be amazing, just amazingly fun. A mashup would be pretty difficult unless we know exactly what the sound editor is good doing. They're already going to have to do a lot of volume work and mixing work, I'd rather not have to make them have to string stuff together as well.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 15, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> If its going to be "I Used To Love Her" from Guns n`Roses, I`m a trained vocalist, I always sing that when I`m riding back home.
> 
> Maybe the mashup idea is pretty good? Lets face it, we don`t exactly have a homogenic group to work with.



Oh I love that song!  Good call.

I actually love GnR, it was my favorite band growing up.  A guilty pleasure of mine to this day, bwehehe.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe we could do a song from a musical?


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Maybe we could do a song from a musical?



This would be rough. Musicals have their singers divided into 5-10 parts depending on their vocal range. We'd need everyone able to read music, and I doubt people would be happy with having to do backups.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> This would be rough. Musicals have their singers divided into 5-10 parts depending on their vocal range. We'd need everyone able to read music, and I doubt people would be happy with having to do backups.



Good point.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> We also have no idea what everyone sounds like. No offense, but I'm not expecting this to be amazing, just amazingly fun. A mashup would be pretty difficult unless we know exactly what the sound editor is good doing. They're already going to have to do a lot of volume work and mixing work, I'd rather not have to make them have to string stuff together as well.



Oh, I was joking! I can`t sing myself and just like hopefully all people here, I just like the thought of making something funny together. I was backing the mash up idea purely because maybe thats the best way to Ensure as many people as possible would enjoy the experience. But you are right, it would probably end up being a lot of work.



rockthemike13 said:


> Oh I love that song!  Good call.
> 
> I actually love GnR, it was my favorite band growing up.  A guilty pleasure of mine to this day, bwehehe.



Haha, same here! You haven`t lived until you danced like Axl. 
Allthough for me its not a guilty pleasure, hell, I`m trying to find new believers.


----------



## Titi (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm getting the vibe that this project is never gonna happen.
Maybe we should have made groups of 2-3 people and each group picks a song.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 16, 2014)

we should keep this fun; simple; and (repeat) FUN!! 

and perhaps if the first song goes well; we can all decide and use that as a reference to up the ante via: harder songs; or as titi said: 




Titi said:


> I'm getting the vibe that this project is never gonna happen.
> Maybe we should have made groups of 2-3 people and each group picks a song.



break up into groups^

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

but if we're still deciding on songs: this one looks funnnn/funnyyyy/ haha:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2014)

I "might" join if that's okay

_an audio of me singing_


----------



## Beardo (Jul 16, 2014)

We could do the group thing, and have people rank themselves on how advance they are in teh musics. That way, each group can do a song based on difficulty.


----------



## baller (Jul 16, 2014)

u kno they invented autotune for this sort of thing


----------



## Beardo (Jul 16, 2014)

baller said:


> u kno they invented autotune for this sort of thing



I'm sorry, but your grammar is KILLING ME! Please, for the love of God, use 'you' not that *obnoxious* 'u'.


----------



## baller (Jul 16, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I'm sorry, but your grammar is KILLING ME! Please, for the love of God, use 'you' not that *obnoxious* 'u'.


thats very rude i bet u wud be upset if i said ur singing was *obnoxious*


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in if we end up with Take on Me


----------



## Beardo (Jul 16, 2014)

baller said:


> thats very rude i bet u wud be upset if i said ur singing was *obnoxious*



I said your grammar/spelling were obnoxious, not you yourself. Singing and grammar are two different things. I'm pretty sure this is a literate forum, considering everyone else uses (mostly) correct grammar and spelling. As a bit of a grammar Nazi this kind of things bothers me beyond belief.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gandalf said:


> I'm in if we end up with Take on Me



That high not is going to murder me, if we do Take on me XD 

It hurts my throat just thinking about hitting that!


----------



## Titi (Jul 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I'm in if we end up with Take on Me



Would totally sing that.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 16, 2014)

I would join but I don't want to accidentally get discovered.
#InMySchoolTalentShowForSingingTheLastFiveYears


----------



## Pumpkn (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd like to join! c:


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 16, 2014)

If every one records themselves singing some song I'm sort of proficient with Audacity, and could piece it together in time.

I want creative control though


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

this would be amazing, and bohemian rhapsody!
Or we could all pop on the mumble server and someone records us all singing together?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gandalf said:


> I'm in if we end up with Take on Me


oh my god yes


----------



## Titi (Jul 16, 2014)

Having everyone sing live at the same time would be complicated to do with the timezones and whatnot wouldn't it? 
I mean I don't mind being awake in the middle of the night but singing in the middle of the night is another story.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

Titi said:


> Having everyone sing live at the same time would be complicated to do with the timezones and whatnot wouldn't it?
> I mean I don't mind being awake in the middle of the night but singing in the middle of the night is another story.



wait i thought one person was going to edit it all together and everybody else is going to send in their singing
makes more sense


----------



## Titi (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes that was the plan at first, I was responding to hzl's alternative proposition...


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

Titi said:


> Having everyone sing live at the same time would be complicated to do with the timezones and whatnot wouldn't it?
> I mean I don't mind being awake in the middle of the night but singing in the middle of the night is another story.


Oh yeah I never even thought about that.. though the thought of trying to sing loudly in the middle of the night amuses me slightly haha.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> If every one records themselves singing some song I'm sort of proficient with Audacity, and could piece it together in time.
> 
> I want creative control though



This would be nice, I'd be down for it, because I absolutely hate doing level edits in Audition. *You know what I mean.*


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cent said:


> This would be nice, I'd be down for it, because I absolutely hate doing level edits in Audition. *You know what I mean.*



Are the level edits in Audition the same as in Audacity?  Because yeah, it's a pain   I've used it quite a bit messing around though, it's simple enough.  I just have a problem formatting things right, it takes me a few tries lol.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 16, 2014)

ik. rockthemike is officially in charge of creative control. i will add those on the list that havent been added. is july 30th a good date to record?


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> ik. rockthemike is officially in charge of creative control. i will add those on the list that havent been added. is july 30th a good date to record?



Sounds good. What are we singin



rockthemike13 said:


> Are the level edits in Audition the same as in Audacity?  Because yeah, it's a pain   I've used it quite a bit messing around though, it's simple enough.  I just have a problem formatting things right, it takes me a few tries lol.



It's mostly selecting the bits of track you want to edit the levels of and applying dampeners. So yes, it's close.


----------



## Titi (Jul 17, 2014)

In addition to what are we singing, do you need the audio track with or without music in the background?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 17, 2014)

Titi said:


> In addition to what are we singing, do you need the audio track with or without music in the background?



For the choruses i've done, you usually send them in without the music, that way the music won't drown out the voices.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> For the choruses i've done, you usually send them in without the music, that way the music won't drown out the voices.



With that, you can have the issue of the audio being way off. It all depends on how rock the mike plans on dealing with it.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2014)

What are we singing?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 17, 2014)

poll is now closed. i will check the winner now

with a whoping 5 votes, Take on me by Aha wins!


----------



## Titi (Jul 17, 2014)

Didn't vote for that one but I'm happy anyway because it's a hilarious song. XD


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard now! Yay!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 17, 2014)

If I could just get a track of every body singing the song, I can start piecing it together.   Please just send your voice/sound effects you want/whatever, but try not to have the song playing in the background.  If you need to sing along with the song, try to keep it so the mic doesn't pick it up if possible.  

I'm not sure why you'd need to sing/send it July 30th, can every one just send it in whenever possible starting now?  It might take me a while to piece it together.  I work roughly 50 hour weeks, and my wife doesn't drive so that takes more of my time getting her to work/taking her places.  If you all send it July 30th, it'll be a couple weeks before I can finish it probably.  Can we just say the deadline to send in will be July 30th?

I'm not sure the best method of distributing files now a day, but my emails rockthemike13@gmail.com


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 18, 2014)

idk why we need a date. must have came to my mind at the time. anywho, since take on me by aha was selected, we should think of something funny to insert; kinda add our own twist. like the macho man in the watamote song or samurai jack in livin on a prayer.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 20, 2014)

bump


----------

